# كسارات بلاستيك



## elfayroz (13 يونيو 2013)

نحيط سياتدكم علما باننا وكلاء لشركة MJ الصينية وان لدينا مكن ( كسارات كل القدرات – مجفف كل الاحجام – خلاط خام – وحدات تحكم بى ال سى لمكن الحقن كوحدة كاملة – ابراج تبريد – مبرد كل القدرات – كمبروسرات كل الاحجام – مجفف هواء لخطوط البى اى تى ) 

للأستعلام
[email protected] / [email protected] e-mail :
- 01149798453 - 20237421917
المريوطية – فيصل – الجيزة
شقة 31 الدور الثالث عمارة 6 من رقم 70 عمارات ابراج بنك النيل


----------

